# Unable to mount (linprocfs)



## dns (Feb 5, 2012)

Linux v.(linux_base-f10-10_4)

/boot/loader.conf

```
linux_load="YES"
```
Linux loaded = YES (Below)

```
Id Refs Address            Size     Name
 1    1 0xffffffff81424000 45090    linux.ko
```

`# cat /etc/fstab`

```
linproc        /compat/linux/proc linprocfs rw 0       0
```
Can't boot OS with above line in fstab.

`# mount -t linprocfs linproc /compat/linux/proc`

```
mount: linproc : Operation not supported by device
```


----------



## adamk (Feb 5, 2012)

Is the linprocfs kernel module loaded?

Adam


----------



## dns (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm using FreeBSD 9 and this module is not loaded. How can I load this module? In later versions of FreeBSD, *I* mount linprocfs (/compat/linux/proc) without the linprocfs module. Only install linux emulator and mount linproc.


----------



## adamk (Feb 5, 2012)

Well here, when I mount /compat/linux/proc, it loads the kernel module automatically.  Try running kldload linprocfs and see if you get any errors.

Adam


----------



## pkubaj (Feb 5, 2012)

```
kldload linprocfs
```
I don't know since when one needs that module, but I started using FreeBSD when 8.0-RELEASE was released and I had to load it.


----------



## dns (Feb 5, 2012)

Yes it's same reason. 
`# kldload linprocfs`

```
kldload: can't load linprocfs: Operation not permitted
```
Module exists in the modules folder.


----------



## adamk (Feb 5, 2012)

Have you adjusted the kern.securelevel sysctl at all?

Adam


----------



## dns (Feb 5, 2012)

No, by default it's kern.securelevel: 1


----------



## adamk (Feb 5, 2012)

That's not the default. -1 is the default.  Having set it to 1, various security mechanisms are in place:
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/faq/security.html#SECURELEVEL


----------



## dns (Feb 5, 2012)

Work.Thanks.


----------

